# ZFS Pool shows empty after reboot until it's reimported.



## spawnu (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've just installed 8.1-RELEASE on my old FreeNAS box. The v13 zpool imported without any drama and was running fine, until I upgraded it to v14.

Now each time I reboot, the contents of the pool is empty. Thinking the worst initially, I tried doing an export/import, and to my relief I could see the files again. However, the issue returns each time I reboot.

[cmd=]zpool status[/cmd] isn't reporting any problems and [cmd=]zpool list[/cmd] is always showing the correct space usage.

Any thoughts on what could be causing it?


----------



## Nukama (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, 

it might be, that some other filesystem is mounted over your zpool/zfs mountpoint during boot. 

Can you post your mountpoints in /etc/fstab and output of [CMD=""]zfs get mountpoint,canmount[/CMD]


----------



## jasmine (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess your /boot/zfs/zpool.cache is *stale* and contains pool's metadata cache for v13.


----------



## spawnu (Oct 10, 2010)

Nukama, details as requested. My configuration is very simple.



			
				Nukama said:
			
		

> Can you post your mountpoints in /etc/fstab and output of [CMD=""]zfs get mountpoint,canmount[/CMD]




```
# cat /etc/fstab
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad4s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad4s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad4s1e             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad4s1f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad4s1d             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
```


```
# zfs get mountpoint,canmount
NAME       PROPERTY    VALUE       SOURCE
datafilez  mountpoint  /datafilez  local
datafilez  canmount    on          default
```

Single zfs file system that mounts under /datafilez.




			
				jasmine said:
			
		

> I guess your /boot/zfs/zpool.cache is *stale* and contains pool's metadata cache for v13.



What's the best way to regenerate the cache? I have exported and imported the pool which appears to recreate /boot/zfs/zpool.cache. 

Is there a way to get a more verbose view of what's going on at boot up? I've browsed through dmesg.boot, but nothing stuck out. Also one thing I notice after boot up is that the "datafilez" folder exists, but nothing is listed under *mount* until I *zpool export/import* (note: I can't just import first).

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## danbi (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you have in /etc/rc.conf

```
zfs_enable="YES"
```

Also, you might  want to add to /boot/loader.conf

```
zfs_load="YES"
```


----------



## spawnu (Oct 12, 2010)

Danbi,

They've done the trick, I added both - amateur mistake?

Thanks for the help!


----------

